# Bruno needs someone to tell his secrets to [Home found]



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello! im Bruno and around 2 - 3yrs old. I like my food and and love to give kisses. 
I like to be fussed and enjoy playing, im quite a small male so i
wouldnt take up too much room. 
I would prefer to go with another young cat
for company and for playing.
If you have the time to listen to my secrets 
then please contact my carers at The-Kats-Whiskers Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hello Bruno,

I cannot take you myself...but wishing you the best for a lovely new home. xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bruno is still looking......


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Bruno! I saw you on the cats whiskers website too. You are very hansom and with a moustache to boot  I am looking for a cat to join me and Nefertiti here in our home in Leeds. I replied to an add for two rescue kitties in blackpool on the cats whiskers forum but guess theres no harm in saying Bruno is just as cute !

I live in Leeds - would that be too far? I don't drive you see I might email you about him later  He is lovely


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bruno is still looking for someone to tell his secrets to.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous and I would love to take him but I have an older cat at home. She's 14 and very set in her ways I'm not sure she'd be happy with another cat in the house. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bruno, has found a home in the best place possible.
New mummy & daddy are members of this forum. 
I'm sure they will make their self known. 
He has finally found someone to tell his secrets to. 
Bruno is going along with Angel.


----------



## kd80 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey, me my partner and our little girl are going to be the proud new owners of this gorgeous lil boy along with angel, we'll be collecting them next week and cant wait  more people should addopt, the kats whiskers is doing a great job and has some gorgeous cats keep up the good work


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

kd80 said:


> hey, me my partner and our little girl are going to be the proud new owners of this gorgeous lil boy along with angel, we'll be collecting them next week and cant wait  more people should addopt, the kats whiskers is doing a great job and has some gorgeous cats keep up the good work


aww good on you! bet you can't wait!! xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Due to an unforeseen change in circumstances.
Bruno is still looking for a new home.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

is he an indoor cat? If so me and my husband would be very interested. We have a female cat already, she is around 3 or so years old


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

SassyH said:


> is he an indoor cat? If so me and my husband would be very interested. We have a female cat already, she is around 3 or so years old


Yes  he does stay indoors, He is so lovable and friendly
And i dread to think the secrets he could tell you.   lol
Please get in touch if you are interested in the lovely Bruno.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

At the e-mail addie that you put in the first post in this thread? Where are the Kats whiskers based?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

SassyH said:


> At the e-mail addie that you put in the first post in this thread? Where are the Kats whiskers based?


I'm based in Derby hunni. Not sure if thats too far for you?
And yes the email in the first post.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Unfortunately thats soooo far  I hope he finds the perfect home. x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

SassyH said:


> Unfortunately thats soooo far  I hope he finds the perfect home. x


No worries. I sure his forever home will come along
one day. He's been with us for about a year and half now.
I keep all cats we take in until they find a new home.

Thought i would also add a new pic of the very daft Bruno.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

awwwww, u meany! He is so cute. I think the thing that worries my hubby is that: should he and Sooty ultimatley not get on (after trying our hardest), it would be very far to bring him back to you. :-(


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bruno is going off to his new home some time this morning.
I am so pleased for him and he loves his new owners as
he would not leave them alone when they came to veiw the cats.
I will certainly miss him because he has been with me for so long. 
The best of luck in your new home Bruney. xxx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Yay, so pleased for Bruno!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

